# Bathroom fan project



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Lookin' good! Glad it worked for you..... I had to put one in my 1/2 bath that will hardly ever/never get used....
It'll be inspected today. *wish me luck!*

DM


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds like it's moving enough air. The important thing is to leave it on longe enough after a shower to take the moisture out. That where timer switch on the fan is a big help.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep I will be getting a timer switch for it too. This fan is actually capable of being used for continuous use but that would be a big heat loss, so what I'll probably do is set it to 1 hour when I first turn it on, then just let it run till the end after I'm done my shower, toiletry and all. 

Will also be great for when I go for a #2. Get rid of the hazardous odor faster.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Finally got around to making the hole for the vent. Bigger job then I expected, and still need to patch it up, but now it's done. Next time I might contract something like this out to someone that has the proper tools such as a hole saw. Will take that person 15 minutes instead of like 3 hours it took me.


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you for the great pictures! what model fan did you use? 

Thanks again


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I used the Nutone ILFK120. I posted a video of it here before installing it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs-axoPwxVY

I saw another video of a FanTech fan and it looked exactly the same, so my suspicion is that it's actually made by FanTech and just rebranded.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

This is finally complete, other then having to paint the part I patched in the washroom, but the fan itself is 100% fully functional, and now venting outside through a dryer vent. 

Today I completed the rest of the duct run. Was my first time working with ducting pipe, was fairly easy, but I did not have to crimp anything, either. I don't have a crimper tool so I was planning to use the vice clamp in the garage with a nail, would have been a long process.





Actually just realized those pics were taken before I tapped all the seams. 

Now that the run is complete, the fan is even MORE quiet. With the dehumidifier on I can't even hear it.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Painted the ceiling today, this wraps up this project. Took much longer then I figured and was more work then I figured it nonetheless was successful and it works great. I like to turn it on sometimes just for fun because I can't believe how quiet it is. :laughing:



Also installed a timer switch the other day.


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks, great! Quick question, so that vent vents down into the basement, then outside? have you had any problems with that at all?


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Fantech recommends that when condensation is possible and FR series fan units are installed horizontally (as at your installation) they be 1) insulated or 2) provided with a drain system.

In your installation condensaton that occurs upstream of the fan may run down the duct and into the fan housing, so I would watch carefully for evidence of such problems and install a drain if required.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

So far it's been running smoothly with no issues. I was scared I may get moisture issues with the outside vent just because it was my first time doing anything involving something going through an outside wall but it has proven good with all the rain we've had. 

I also thought about the possible condensation issue and water accumulating inside the fan housing. To help prevent that, I installed a cleanout right before the fan, so if any water actually accumulates inside the pipe it should drip into there before hitting the fan. I figured if it would actually fill up, then I could always add a small condensate drain or something, but it only gets a little wet with tiny droplets, not more then that. 

I still can't get over how quiet this setup is though. I'd recommend a setup like this any time over a conventional fan. Of course, much easier to do if your attic access is better then mine.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Red Squirrel said:


> Id recommend a setup like this any time over a conventional fan.


Agreed.... so much so that I the three in my own house, each serving multiple inlets in individual bathrooms.


----------

